# Rude Boaters



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

just wanted to share this with you, I am wondering how many times this has happened to you? The wife and I drive down to Buckeye on Sat get there and there is about 40 boats waiting to load up, so it takes a good 1/2 hour just to get to the parking space. we get parked go to our spot and start fishing, second cast I reel in a nice 16in eye, then here comes 2 boats one on each side of us, the one boat starts casting out away from us the other starts casting right at us the jigs was landing about 4 ft in front of us, I have to cast easy as I would have hit the boat with my regular cast, after about 50 cast nothing happens so the one boat leaves, the second is still throwing right at us, you could tell they dont know what they are doing because they are changeing jigs about every 5 casts! then the one guy cast and it lands on the rock right in front of me (almost caught my stringer) so it was on then I started casting right at the boat 3rd cast my jig missed there boat by about 2ft, started reeling in and bang a 18in eye, they just packed up and left the guy on the bank down from me said all you had to do was catch one out from under there boat to run them off! there is no way boaters should be this rude those of you who know me know I drive 140 miles round trip to get to buckeye. I have a limited space to fish from the bank boaters have the whole lake, next time you are out in a boat just be nice to the bank fisherman there is plently of space on that lake you dont have to cast right at the person on the bank! Dont know if we will make that long drive agian for a while might just wait for one of my fishin buddys to invite me down to fish from there boats. Happy fishin everyone


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Thats extremely frustrating. Some people just dont understand fishing etiquette.


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

A family of friends were having a wedding on the edge of the lake last year at Indian. During the ceremony a couple of boating fisherman sat behind the ceremony and fished their and their neighbor's docks. They said that the fisherman are in pretty much all of the wedding pics. I couldn't believe that nobody said anything. 
Amazing how rude some people can be.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

That is beyond Rude..They are a couple of boats with A-Holes at the controls...I give the shore fishermen all the room I can when I see them,, I was there one time.. You are right they have the whole lake to fish and there are spots a shore fisherman can not get too.. These are the places I try to fish the fish are in there in a relaxed position.. Don't give up because of a few Morons....Catching the 18 in. eye showed them the fish were not in your lap but there's.. JIM....CL....:B


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup. When you get that many boats in one spot, there's usually gonna be a couple of jackasses in there.
A place as popular as Buckeye, on the first nice weekend, I can imagine there were some real dandies out there.
40+ boats waiting to load... you should have just bought a sixer and watched the fiasco at the ramp. I'm sure there were plenty of knucklehead antics to keep you entertained.
Too bad about the experience after a long drive. 
You drove over some great water to get there for sure.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I run into that all the time at indian, mainly the bass tourney guys. After blowing it off a few times and the fact they keep doing it i got smart. I make sure I always have a good selection of decent size rocks to throw at em. I give verbal warning saying they are getting too close and to back off, after that I bring the rain if they keep being stupid. After the first or second rock makes it close to em they back off and move out. I hate to do it but come on theres a whole lake with miles of banks to fish, why they gotta get 10' from us?


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i have never seen boaters do much good in that spot anyway. i have fished that spot from shore this spring alot but mainly during the week so there have not been many boats there. its amazing what kind of fishermen the warm weather brings out. just a couple weeks and it will be time to troll with good success all around the lake. if i get an opening your more than welcome to go out with me ccart58.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

You just can't fix stupid. They are probably that way with everything in their life.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

I used to fish with a guy in his boat who often complained about or even confronted other rude boaters he encountered. The surprising thing is, he sometimes did pretty rude things himself and yet when you'd say something about it he got pissed because in his mind he wasn't doing anything wrong. He's was completely oblivous to the fact that he was as rude as a lot of the people he complained about. I guess the point I'm making is many of these people have no idea they are being rude.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

TomC said:


> I run into that all the time at indian, mainly the bass tourney guys. After blowing it off a few times and the fact they keep doing it i got smart. I make sure I always have a good selection of decent size rocks to throw at em.


Sumbeetch! I'd either find a new place to fish or go golfing if I had to intentionally prepare rocks for throwing when I went fishing. Man, oh man.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Yes I hate when that happens. I carry a 1.5 oz bell sinker just for this type of situation.
We cast it just past the bow and or the stern a couple of times they get the hint and move out.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

I dont confront them, but i will tap that boat with a 1 ounce sinker or a 1 ounce kast master they get the hint quickly


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i fished from the shore all the way up into my teens, i have fished from a boat since. i have NEVER had issues with boats while on shore and NEVER had problems with bank fisherman while on a boat. people who are looking and expecting trouble often find it and it has nothing to do with being a tournament angler, a crappie angler, a catfisherman, a bank fisherman, a pontoon fisherman, a saugeye fisherman, a canoe fisherman, white, black, latino, purple etc etc etc


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

When I take the family up on weekends I check and make sure theres no bass tourneys going on. I was fishing over by artist island on a point crappie fishing with my son when a boat came in tossing jigs right next to our bobbers. He then moved in so close to us I could have jumped into his boat, he was that close. Im not looking for trouble but some people are just clueless. Its sorta like the loading and unloading at the boat ramps courtesy deal. Theres always a few that really goof it up for others.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I understand why you were upset. I once was a bank fisherman myself and now stay away from bank fisherman. If I'm bass fishing and hammering the bank I go out and around bank fisherman and leave them their space. One thing, I do not condone nor shoud anyone else to purposely try to damage someone elses property. You are just as wrong to cast sinkers or throw rocks at a boater as they are for crowding your space, if not more wrong. Very simple, 2 wrongs don't make a right. I read this all the time on this forum and it is very disappointing to hear that some folks think it is okay to try and hurt someone else or their property to fix an uncomfortable situation. Remember, they are not breaking the law just being rude, if you hit and damage someone's boat or hurt them with a sinker or rock you are breaking the law!


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ccart, I completely understand where you are coming from. Two weeks ago while fishing Berlin for walleye, there was me and about 4-5 other fishermen fishing/ jigging about a 40 yard stretch of the shore when one of the boats that was jigging about 40 feet from shore decides he wants to get a little closer.......for what i dont know because no one was getting any walleyes from shore. Well pulls his boat into an area where a guy who fishing from shore had just left and ties his boat to a tree. In the process the boat was leaking oil and gas from the motorwhich clung to the shoreline for the rest of the evening. Now talk about riuning a fishing hole. Well by the time we got done Giving him a verbal lashing he finally got the message and went on about his business. Needless to say our night of fishing was done also.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I remember a couple of years ago when I fished all the local reservoirs from a canoe how some bass fishermen would literally troll practically right into my canoe, cut in front of me and the shore (with sometimes only about 15 ft to shore) or cast right over the top of my head as they went behind me. It's like its their shoreline and you are in the way.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Guess i should clarify. I dont throw the rocks directly at them trying to cause damage or hunt someone. I knew someone would respond with something like that. I toss/throw them in the direction so that way they get the point. Why would I do some crap like throw a rock directly at a boat or a person. If im gona do that i may as well get in the boat with em and talk it over that way. Geeze


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

3 words : Cheap Disposable Jigs. When you snag a couple of their lures on yours, and you pull theirs in, they'll move. No harm, no foul. Lines get crossed allthe time.

I'm a shore fisherman, and their can be buttheads on both sides - boat fishermen and shore fishermen. Don't let a loser ruin your day.


----------



## Lil'Ranger (Apr 8, 2011)

A buddy of mine told me this morning there was a Bass Tournament on Buckeye this weekend. Not justifying their behavior but it would explain their aggression and lack of consideration for others.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

LJACKSON36 said:


> Ccart, I completely understand where you are coming from. Two weeks ago while fishing Berlin for walleye, there was me and about 4-5 other fishermen fishing/ jigging about a 40 yard stretch of the shore when one of the boats that was jigging about 40 feet from shore decides he wants to get a little closer.......for what i dont know because no one was getting any walleyes from shore. Well pulls his boat into an area where a guy who fishing from shore had just left and ties his boat to a tree. In the process the boat was leaking oil and gas from the motorwhich clung to the shoreline for the rest of the evening. Now talk about riuning a fishing hole. Well by the time we got done Giving him a verbal lashing he finally got the message and went on about his business. Needless to say our night of fishing was done also.


WHHHAAAAATTTT? a walleye fisherman did this? no way? so its not always a bass guy. maybe the problem is a lack of communication. 

this is not a one sided issue, their are plenty of bank fisherman that cause problems. do you really think boat fisherman are responsible for all the trash left on the banks, how bout the campfires, i cant see a guy in a bass boat starting a fire and leaving a case of beer cans on the bank. lets not forget about the guys fishing from the docks that get all bent out of shape when someone loads their boat at their spot. then theirs the guys that think boaters are the problem when their line gets snagged by an outboard because the bank fisherman is fishing in a navigational route aka, a bridge.

we also are able to retrieve about 80% of our hang ups, not leave lures and hooks and fishing line to live on forever in a laydown or a rockpile. half the stuff i get hung on is bank fishermans 25lb mono that has an ounce of split shots and a rusty snelled hook, and do i remove as much as i can when i get hung? absolutely. 


and to the person that said that the tournament at buckeye was the likely problem. the guys original statement was "40 boats were taking out", the tournament was over, so nobody in the tournament was still fishing.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i feel sorry for those of you that are constantly having these problems, so often that you are expecting it to happen. like i said, i have never had an issue, being curtious goes a long way, if it continualy happens to you, maybe you're the problem.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

TomC said:


> Guess i should clarify. I dont throw the rocks directly at them trying to cause damage or hunt someone. I knew someone would respond with something like that. I toss/throw them in the direction so that way they get the point. Why would I do some crap like throw a rock directly at a boat or a person. If im gona do that i may as well get in the boat with em and talk it over that way. Geeze


I hear you but, if you happend to hit someone that is assult. If you hit their boat then you are responsible for damage in a court of law. On a side note some are saying they are trying to hit boats or people. I fish with my young kids often and if I'm in the area you may not see them sitting down. What if you hit one of them? You could seriously injure them or even kill them??? I don't think throwing rocks or casting large sinkers at boaters is a very good idea? That's all I'm saying.... . Let's be safe! No boater is breaking the law getting near shore. Remember that.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Yeah thats unfortunate and it's unfortunate that it happens frequently. 

I am a fan and think we have good fisheries and a lot of lakes for boating in Central Ohio and enjoy them. But I see fights at boat ramps every season and others not following any form of etiquette. Alum is a great fishery but also an experience like cramming I-270 rush hour temperament into a pond. 

To assure a good experience I think you have to be prepared how to respectfully request intruding boaters to move along vs. be stuck with an issue and that growing frustration. Minimize the issue and get back to the hobby! 

Shouldnt have to deal with it but has become part of it. Hopefully it never happens to anyone again...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

It's not illegal for a boater to interfere with shore fishermen...is it illegal for shore fishermen to randomly shoot super soaker squirt guns into the lake?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I fish from shore and boat quite a bit. I have had guys come right up on me while I was on shore, but I have had guys on shore stand a foot away. What is the difference? If guys are in the boat I typically tell them about all the places "I heard" they were catching them, or just move a few feet. Not worth the fight. I go out to have a peaceful time. I have come back from a day of fishing at indian, when we set in at moundwood. Guys were zinging jigs right at us, and not just one or two. So, how else do you suggest I go through to get to the ramp. It goes both ways guys, better just to walk away. Fish aren't all hugging each other in one spot anyways


----------



## brown dog (Jan 21, 2011)

one duck season i had three bass boats fish through my spread


----------



## Lil'Ranger (Apr 8, 2011)

My apologies for making a stupid comment about the tournament taking place over the weekend and implying they were somehow responsible. I was not trying to slander my bass brethren or call out any one group in particular.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

brown dog said:


> one duck season i had three bass boats fish through my spread


prob because they couldnt see you, you know, with the camoflage boat and all... im often curious how camoflage trucks survive traffic as well... just glad most hunters are honest folks, especially the ones that wear there camo everywhere they go. they could prob get away with murder since nobody can see them


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I just dont see how boaters either don't see see things in or around the water or someone standing on the bank. Can't be too difficult to see someone standing 3'-6' tall in clothing and realize they are/may be getting too close to someone who may be fishing.

As long as boaters ain't drinkin and boating or getting way too close I could care what they do how how much more fish they may or may not catch. They got a boat I got my bank. Until I get rich or hit the lotto ill enjoy my comfy fold out chair and rock rod holders and teach my son how to do it right and help him where i never had it.

Ive seen camo trucks, has anyone ever thought of a Blaze Orange paintjob?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm not going to take side one side or the other on this issue as I am both a shore fisherman and a boater at times.But yes a boater has the entire lake to fish but why fish where you know there isn't much fish.I bet if the truth be known 90% of structure is along the shore lines,thus most of the fish is along the shoreline generally most of the time and yes there are exceptions as well sometimes and some places.A boat gives the fisherman the advantage of covering the most structure in the shortest amount of time moving from spot to spot.A boater should give a bank fisherman their space of course and be considerate of a bank fisherman,sadly they all don't.But really it's the same in other areas of everyday life from shopping to gassing up the car,some are just plain rude and inconsiderate period.


----------



## bad-luck louie (May 22, 2005)

I have had many encounters with these kinds of idiots. My solution? I'm looking for a cannon to mount on the front of my boat. First, they'll get a warning shot across their bow, if that don;t work I'm gonna sink 'em. After I sink a few, I'm hoping word will get around and this kind of nonsense will stop. Anyone know where I can get a cannon?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Beyond common sense (how common is it?) it's about _respect_. 

You have to respect people's space! Come on! When I get to my favorite spot @ o'dark thirty...and there are 5 people standing there fishing, I don't go up and shoulder up and fish beside them! It's ridiculous to even consider. The above scenario is ridiculous too. People who see you catch fish & come over to fish by you are looooooooooserrrrrrrrrrs.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow,just wow.


----------



## Having Fun (Aug 23, 2006)

bad-luck louie said:


> I have had many encounters with these kinds of idiots. My solution? I'm looking for a cannon to mount on the front of my boat. First, they'll get a warning shot across their bow, if that don;t work I'm gonna sink 'em. After I sink a few, I'm hoping word will get around and this kind of nonsense will stop. Anyone know where I can get a cannon?


The Blue Jackets have one that was used very rarely. As crappy as they have been they will probably rent it to you for the summer. I promise you would get a lot of space with that sucker on your bow.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Having Fun said:


> The Blue Jackets have one that was used very rarely. As crappy as they have been they will probably rent it to you for the summer. I promise you would get a lot of space with that sucker on your bow.


In fact you might be able to use it thru the summer and get it back by march. They don't use it too much in april... Ha!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> i feel sorry for those of you that are constantly having these problems, so often that you are expecting it to happen. like i said, i have never had an issue, being curtious goes a long way, if it continualy happens to you, maybe you're the problem.


No we( bank fishermen/women) aren't looking for or expecting problems when we go out,we're expecting a little bit of common sense and respect by the boaters(other bank beaters as well). I have more problems with boaters than I do other bank fishing folks 99.9% of the time. Maybe the reason the people on here that's bitching about rude boaters is because it seems to happen more than it ought to happen. I'm not the problem they are and I can tolerate only so much crap. If I'm on the bank where there's limited space I'd appreciate it if a boat wouldn't come into where I'm fishing and take over my little area. That happens far too much for my liking. I don't bank fish much but when I do I'm friendly to everyone and expect the same. When I'm fishing from my yak I give everyone their space so as not to be an A-HOLE.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> You have to respect people's space! Come on! People who see you catch fish & come over to fish by you are looooooooooserrrrrrrrrrs.


Bingo! Very well said Fallen. Hell I've even been "paylaked" by a 70-75yr old lady while white bass fishing from the bank at CJ Brown.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Just start carrying a cap gun that looks pretty real, or a paintball gun. Been doing that for years.....works everytime.


----------



## cptn_janks (May 30, 2010)

it seems like 50% of ppl who own boats dont have any common sense or courtesy or just plain dont care.

my boat pet peeves:

the people who decide that on the ramp is the time to check everything and put ice in their cooler etc. why not put the ice in at the gas station when you buy it? oh, because then everyone wouldnt have to wait on you?

the guy who takes 18 hours to put his freaking ocean liner into alum. 

people who do not understand how the courtesy dock works. i swear to god next time i see someone tie off to the inside then go to get their truck im going to untie their boat and give it a shove.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

My thoughts:

*It seems like there are a fair number of people on this forum who are major bass boat haters, and I don't know why. I wasn't a hater when I was a non-boater so not sure why there is so much hate. I just don't get it. What a waste of energy. If you think bass boaters are the worst offenders, think again. My vote would be pleasure boaters (many but not all) who are clueless as to how to load/unload, boating ettiquite, fishing ettiqitte, boating safety, etc. Also, keep in mind that many of us bass boaters are also still shoreline/wade fishermen (me included.)

*there are a lot of inconsiderate boaters on the water. Most are not bass boat fishermen, but a few are.

*just because you see someone in a bass boat, it doesn't mean they are fishing in a tournament. In fact, most bass boaters probably aren't.

*I hate when someone is shore fishing around the boat ramps, courtesy docks, loading docks when I'm trying to load and unload and it's already busy with ramp traffic. This in spite of the fact that most of these areas clearly have signs that state, "No fishing" around these areas. I especially appreciate the glares I occassionally get as I "wreck" their fishing spots because I have to load/unload! All this being said, same point I made for the bass boaters also applies here. It's just a few inconsiderate shore fishermen - not the majority. However, for all you boater haters...ask yourself, have you ever fished a boat ramp area that was legally off-limits?

*I always go around the shoreline stretch I'm fishing if there is someone on shore fishing. I expect the same when I'm fishing from shore. I've rarely had a problem with a boater when I've been shore fishing. Can't even think of an example. They usually just fish past me and are gone in a matter of 2-3 minutes. However, sometimes expectations are just silly as I've had a few shore fishermen yell at me when I'm boat fishing because I'm not making a football-field sized radius around their fishing spot. Not necessary and obviously this could be a real area of contention between anglers as to "what's reasonable."

*regarding the courtesy dock....if the ramp is remotely busy, I use the courtesy dock with one big exception - when I've got my young children and I'm the only adult. Loading, I still use the courtesy dock. But when unloading, the kids are in the truck with me and they stay there until I come back to the truck to park it. No way, no how am I leaving my vehicle parked on the ramp engine running with my young kids in the car for any longer than I have to. Yes, it probably jams up the ramp for an extra 2-3 minutes but trust me when I say that in spite of when I do this, I am lightning quick compared to many other boaters. We park the truck, walk quickly back to the dock, get in the boat and push off. The cool thing is I've never had any issues with anyone when I've done this. In fact, on many occassions other boaters help me out as they see I'm with my young children and I'm working as fast but as carefully as I can.

Talk amongst yourselves.....


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

The jerks aren't limited to the boaters. A few days ago I was fishing at Leib's and there was a gentleman fishing from the shore with two lines in the water. He wasn't bothering anyone, just fishing his spot and doing it right.

Another guy comes up with a long pole that was rigged with a small jig and bobber. The rig was designed to work along the shore and the bobber was set to keep the jig at the fisherman's preferred depth.

All was well, right until the jig fisherman kept crossing the other guy's line. He did it at least three times and each time said, "sorry, I can't see your line." 

From my vantage point, I think that was complete BS. The guy with the jig also kept trying to fish right in front of other people who were casting, etc. It was almost like he was trying to annoy everyone, or he was unknowingly a complete jerk.

That same day two guys came along in a bass boat and were amazingly polite in how they handled it. Everyone on the shore appreciated it. 

So, things go both ways. 

The sad fact is there are a few jerks out there and the best thing to do is to ignore them. If they push the issue, be polite and ask them to knock it off. It would take a lot for me to start a fight over a place to fish. Yes, it bothers me that if nobody says anything, the jerk wins, which is hard to stomach. 

Fishing in Chicago and Kenosha WI was more orderly than it is here - go figure. I think it comes from people being so close together in other pursuits in big cities. If you didn't follow the well known unwritten rules you put yourself at risk - there it was a serious risk.

In Kenosha, when the brown trout ran close to shore people fished literally shoulder to shoulder. The canal into a marina was heavily fished and everyone knew to get their line out of the water if someone close hooked one. If one person had a net, we all had a net. Boaters knew not to come into the channel if someone was fighting a fish.

One time there was a big fish hooked and a guy running a really expensive boat decided he wasn't going to wait until the fish was landed. He made it about 100 yards into the channel before everyone started bouncing spoons and other lures off the side of his boat. Someone even attached a huge lead casting weigh to his line and bounced it off the boat.

I wondered how it got it rigged so soon and then realized he probably had it set up ahead of time just in case.

Anyway, the moron on the boat got the hint and slowly backed away. 

People in the Columbus area are incredibly tolerant - hell, they don't even get mad when the Mayor can't get the roads plowed after a storm. Sometimes, I wonder if that tolerance is what empowers the few jerks. In Chicago, where they are dealt with harshly, it dissuades that kind of behavior. 

I could go on and on about other things I have seen. Everything from brawls, to people getting their lines cut, to slashed tires, to people getting their gear "accidentally" dumped in Lake Michigan.

Smelt fishing season is pretty brutal if you aren't attentive to the unwritten rules, all of which are based on treating others how you want to be treated.

People being nice is a good thing, I am not implying otherwise. But, there is a distinct difference from what I see here, and what I saw elsewhere when it comes to dealing with the very few jerks out there.

I am NOT encouraging anyone to take matters into their own hands - just pointing out how different it is here compared to other places. 

In Texas and Arizona, everyone had a gun, so being polite was a life and death matter!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

GerardV said:


> Fishing in Chicago and Kenosha WI was more orderly than it is here - go figure. I think it comes from people being so close together in other pursuits in big cities.


Man...that is too funny! Because I totally agree. I grew up in Chicago and as crazy as it seems, the road rage/boat rage/shorefishing rage in C-Bus is WAY worse than in Chicago!

I've said for the past 11 years I've lived here in C-Bus that the worse road rage is partially due to the fact that there is a mix of "rural" and "city" people all converging on C-Bus everyday for work. I think in Chicago, it was just so crowded everywhere so you also learned to tolerate people better when they weren't acting the best! Heck, I used to get to Heideke, LaSalle and Braidwood at 3:3am just so I could be in the first group of 50 boats to launch and not have to wait for a trailer parking spot to open up! Now THAT's crowded.

I've also done the Chicago lakefront shore fishing in the fall for kings. I never had my own net - but I always had my fish netted.

I enjoyed your post- good memories of Chicago area fishing, which is surprisingly good in spite of all the people.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Most people blame bass boats/bass fishermen because they are just the majority. Out at Buckeye last time there was about 100 boats I could see. 96 of em were bass boats. Don't know what they're fishing for. I just know that EVERY time except once I've had a fishermen be rude to me, from a boat, he was bass fishing in a bass boat. I can see it in their faces. They are working the shoreline hard. I am parked close to the shore for crappie. I see them working their way towards me. I think they will go around the 15 ft of shoreline I am obstructing. NOPE! I don't exist. But I don't limit jerks to bass fishermen. I've encountered plenty on shore. I've also encountered plenty in my office!


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

bman, glad to hear you enjoyed it. 

People here can't understand the difference between a city like Columbus, and a city like Chicago. I am NOT saying Chicago is better or worse, just that Columbus does not qualify as a big city in my humble opinion. 

In Chicago, driving is a contact sport. That is the best way I can describe it to people here. On a daily basis, I get behind someone doing 40MPH in the fast lane during rush hour here - in ChiTown, that didn't happen. People would run the slowpoke off the road.

The mix here does make a difference like you said. 

I like the people here, they are really nice. At times though, it helps the few idiots in their job as idiots. 

Maybe we can get together and do some fishing - I would like to spend a few hours talking about how things were back home.





bman said:


> I've said for the past 11 years I've lived here in C-Bus that the worse road rage is partially due to the fact that there is a mix of "rural" and "city" people all converging on C-Bus everyday for work. I think in Chicago, it was just so crowded everywhere so you also learned to tolerate people better when they weren't acting the best! Heck, I used to get to Heideke, LaSalle and Braidwood at 3:3am just so I could be in the first group of 50 boats to launch and not have to wait for a trailer parking spot to open up! Now THAT's crowded.
> 
> I've also done the Chicago lakefront shore fishing in the fall for kings. I never had my own net - but I always had my fish netted.
> 
> I enjoyed your post- good memories of Chicago area fishing, which is surprisingly good in spite of all the people.


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

not sure but I think this post might be getting off track! so with that said lets try this. Put yourself in my shoes. I drive 70 miles to get to the lake with a chance to catch some eyes. get to the lake and there are 40 boats or so trying to get out of the lake and load. No problem I am a little impaticence but I sit in the line and wait to park. get parked walk to the spot and catch a fish and I think OH BOY it was worth the drive they are still bitting. Then here comes 2 boats (dont think eighter boat was from the bass tourament) my wife is standing beside me and the one boat starts casting about 4 ft in front of her, I look over at her and say dont worrie about it just cast more to the right away from them. (at this point Im thinking maybe it was just a bad cast we all have them) but after 20 or so cast they are still landing 2, 3, 4ft out in front of us (at this point I know they are just being RUDE) And then a cast lands on the rock that my left foot is standing on and as I said it almost snags my stringer with the fish I have just caught and yes that cast pissed me off so I casted right at them landed about a foot from there boat and caught a nice 18in eye. now with that in mind lets look at the facts! I was not looking for trouble I was there to fish! I wasnt going to start cussing at them throwing rocks or casting heavy sinkers at them! (If I had lost my temper and done that I would have been as RUDE as them) But Dam it felt good taking that 18in right from under there boat. And with that being said I think maybe this thread should be closed! Thanks for all the input. 
And the best thing about this post is I can read all of them and tell who are the A-holes and who are the real sportsman!!!


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

That would have probably caused me to do something everyone involved would regret. If someone casts that close to me, more than once, it is a problem. 

You should have stepped on the lure with your right foot and cut the line with your fishing knife. Then, picked up the jig and tossed it into the water just over the boaters head.......or something like that.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

One thing is for sure you cant fix stupid and the other is carry sign YOU CANT FIX STUPID also is there any possible way for me to block a certain individuals post. ccart I will be in touch may have a surprise soon


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

I hate to say this and let me start by saying no offense to the many good people at buckeye but there are a ton of high highfalutin my stuff dont stink aholes on that lake to look down their nose at you. Wait until the skiers and personal craft hit the lake, it isnt even safe to be on most weekends with all the idiots, lets go bar hopping on our watercraft then speed to the next bar ! Several years ago a very prominent and nice man from our town was killed there on his PW by a speeding boat. Again there are alot of great people there to so please dont think they are all like that but there a plenty.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

jshbuckeye said:


> also is there any possible way for me to block a certain individuals post.


you click on your private messages link which goes to your mailbox. once there you will see your control panel to your left, your right if you are looking at the back of your computer. in the "settings and options" area, their is the "edit ignore list" link, click on that. a box comes up, simply type "lordofthepunks" into it and then click "ok". 

pretty simple.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Carpman said:


> Just start carrying a cap gun that looks pretty real, or a paintball gun. Been doing that for years.....works everytime.


Drawing a "cap gun that looks pretty real" sounds like a good way to get your self shot and it will probably be justified. Just sayin.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

ill cast a big wad of chicken liver rite dab smack in the middle of there front deck or any bloody stinky bait works


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Cap gun idea = fail.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

WOW!!, There's some REALLY bad advice in this thread.

I'll just say that confronting an arsehole in the outdoors with a cap gun, a rock, sinkers. etc...is usually not going to go well.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> Drawing a "cap gun that looks pretty real" sounds like a good way to get your self shot and it will probably be justified. Just sayin.


yeah, im pretty sure shooting people with a paintball gun is assault as well. a felony if im not mistaken. yall are certainly right about fixing stupid.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Been beat to death guys,closed at OP's request.


----------

